# Dumb seedbank question...



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2007)

I am getting close to placing my first order.  

The sites I looked at want you to either send in cash or a money order.  I've always thought sending cash was a big no-no.  But it seems a lot easier then going and getting a money order.

Has anyone here had luck sending in cash and getting their seeds?

Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 6, 2007)

No cash but i've used a cc with dr chronic. Nothing about dr chronic/cannabis/marijuana is on your statement.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 6, 2007)

Credit card as well  buydutchseeds.com


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Please send a money order or use a credit card. Sending cash to anyone is a big no no in my book.  *


----------



## aprilia (Mar 7, 2007)

In past I have sent money orders or cc but I sent cash to Mandala Seeds with no probs. They emailed me three days after I sent it and I had my beans three days after that. Good seeds and so far good germ rate, I unfortunatly did not have such good luck with Nirvana seeds. Very poor germ rate.


----------

